# Those Lovely Farmer's Daughters



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

A farmer had 3 beautiful daughters who were getting ready to go out on dates. The first beau came to the door and said, ''I'm Eddie, I'm here to pick up Betty. We're going for spaghetti, is she ready?'' 
"No," the farmer said. 

The second beau came to the door and said, ''I'm Joe, I'm here to pick up Flo to take her to the show. Is she ready to go?'' 

"No." 

The third beau came to the door and said to the farmer. ''Hello, my name is Chuck.'' 

The farmer shot Chuck.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

What was the third daughters name? Muck? Pluck? Stuck?

I don't get it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

"Mulva".


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

"Mulva" was the only thing that made me chuckle in this thread.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Well I got the joke, I just have no idea what "Mulva" means.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

Ratara said:


> Well I got the joke, I just have no idea what "Mulva" means.


It's from a Seinfeld episode.

Unable to remember the name of the woman he is dating, Jerry tries to pick up clues to solve the mystery. Given the clue that her name rhymes with a part of the female anatomy, Jerry and George try to come up with possible candidates: Aretha (for urethra), Celeste (for breast), Bovary (for ovary), and Mulva (for vulva). The pay-off of the joke comes at the end of the episode when she presses him to say her name. Jerry guesses Mulva, causing her to storm out of Jerry's apartment. In a flash of insight, Jerry runs to the window and yells out, "Dolores!" (for clitoris).


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation, I never watched Seinfeld.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks, Joe...perhaps you should contribute more often!

For all these years I thought the character's name on Seinfeld was _Enis!_


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

Nick said:


> Thanks, Joe...perhaps you should contribute more often!
> 
> For all these years I thought the character's name on Seinfeld was _Enis!_


I'd post more but the frequent posters know a lot more than I do.

_I always thought Seinfeld's date's name was Regina._


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

her name is Joy Luck


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Joe Bernardi said:


> I'd post more but the frequent posters know a lot more than I do...[/I]


Well, _you_ knew what a _"Mulva"_ was and a lot of us didn't! 

Not knowing anything doesn't keep me from posting, as my
ridiculously huge post count will confirm.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

Oh, oh. I'm caught, Nick.

I *did* remember what Mulva referred to, but I should have credited Wikipedia for the detailed post I made.

Am I fired from this "newspaper"?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No, of course not, Joe, but you may well qualify for a job with the NYT! 

Full disclosure is good for for the soul, isn't it!


----------

